# Excel 2013 - When click on Data Model I get error message "We couldn't get data .... Invalid Pointer array



## Powerpivot (Apr 28, 2014)

Dear Mr Excel!
I HAVE purchased your 2010 data analyst book and have found it really helpful,  and due to problems with integration between powerpivot 2010 and power query 2010, upgraded toEXCEL 2013. I have a trial version at the moment.
When I click on data model I am getting an error message:

"We couldn't get data from data model. Here's the error message we got - Invalid Pointer Array"

I rang up microsoft and they said it was because I have a trial version of excel 2013. I'm not sure their response is entirely true and wanted to check with you why I am getting the error message please:

i) Because I have trial version
ii) Because the spreadsheet was created in excel 2010 and I am wanting it to work in excel 2013.
iii) Because I need a fix (I did install one fix 471235), this didn't rectify the error message.
I'd be very grateful for your help with this please.

Kind Regards
PP


----------



## theBardd (Apr 28, 2014)

I was getting this error earlier this week with Excel 2013. I re-installed it. But, do you have Pro Plus, that is needed for Power Pivot.


----------



## Powerpivot (Apr 28, 2014)

theBardd said:


> I was getting this error earlier this week with Excel 2013. I re-installed it. But, do you have Pro Plus, that is needed for Power Pivot.



Thank you for your prompt response. Yes I do have Pro Plus. Oh gosh what a pain!

There were some microsoft fixes for this error message on microsoft site too, not sure whether to do these before going down the route of un installing and re-installing.

At least I now know its not due to the software being a trial version. Thank you so much.


----------



## theBardd (Apr 29, 2014)

I saw a tweet today, it was regarding PowerView, but it was exactly this error and PowerPivot and PowerView use the same datamodel. This suggested that the problem arose with KB2572087, which an be fixed with hotfix KB2837666


----------



## caoshuzhao (Mar 7, 2016)

theBardd said:


> I saw a tweet today, it was regarding PowerView, but it was exactly this error and PowerPivot and PowerView use the same datamodel. This suggested that the problem arose with KB2572087, which an be fixed with hotfix KB2837666


thx, theBardd


----------



## mrSdeVF (May 25, 2016)

Hi, I'm quite new to data model, but so far I could understand I should not need powerpivot for using data model, combining tables in pivot - or? am I mistaken? For example no clue on poverpivot here:
Advanced PivotTables: Combining Data from Multiple Sheets
Am I wrong and I should install powerpivot before trying to add table to data model or set up relationships? Both lead to the same error message this thread has in the title.


----------

